# Knight wolverine 209



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

I got one at an auction,,anybody else have one ,,and what do you think.

This Is my 1st in_Line muzzleloader.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i have a knight bighorn, nice rifle


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

I shoot a Knight Wolverine as well. Stainless barrel, 1.5-4 power scope, and the synthetic stock. They are not the most glamorous muzzleloaders out there, but she will never fail you. Mine has never failed to fire, even in the worst conditions. Mine prefers Hornady SST bullets, 250 or 300 grain. I also like to shoot 100 grains of powder. I think with the short barrel 150 grains is just wasting powder. I saw some 200 grain TC shockwave bullets that I may have to try. Shoot her a few times and let us know what you think.


----------



## Bigeye (Apr 6, 2006)

I have a knight wolverine, and I truly believe they are the best muzzle loader in that price range. I shoot 100 grains of pyrodex 240 grain t/c mag sabots. I have a fixed 4 power scope on it and it shoots awesome. I don't have the 209 primer kit on this gun. I purchased it prior to the 209s becoming popular. I don't use this gun vary much anymore, because I lucked into a decked out, t/c omega, brand new, 50% off as a special promotion at a local store. My night is my extra gun now, and I have let my brother and father in law use it and it has never let anybody down


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

I have a knight disc 50cal. I wouldn t trade it for anything,it is a tack driver with 120 grns.I can touch holes at 100 yds and have killed out to 150 yds.I used to shoot TC ptx s now last year i tried 250 grn shock waves .The shock waves put a doe off her feet at 150 yds,so now i will shoot those.So yes i would keepthe gun and good luck.


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

I have the Knight Wolverine, LOVE IT...... bought it in 99 and bought the 209 conversion kit in 2004 it never has failed to fire. I was out all day in the rain first day of gun season and it fired at the end of the day. I shoot 100gr pyrodex with a Knight 240 grain green sabot. tack driver at 100yd. I shot my wall hanger with it last year muzzle loader season. 
good luck


----------

